# Any interesting Blogs?



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Blogs have become an important educational tool. Many people use blogs to disseminate knowledge or to influence public opinion. I have found two interesting blogs:

1. Unsung Symphonies, two Phd students from Harvard discuss and analyse some unknown symphonies from the last hundred years.

http://unsungsymphonies.blogspot.com/

2. Kenneth Woods, Ive posted this before in a Mahler thread. Kenneth Woods is a renowned interpreter of Mahler. Among other things, I find this blog interesting for his englightening articles on conducting Mahler.

http://kennethwoods.net/blog1/

I would be interested to find many more so please help me out! And please enjoy the ones ive posted!

Thanks


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Hey cool, that Unsung Symphonies one posted about Nørgård! About time.

There's always the "On an Overgrown Path" blog, which is pretty fantastic. http://www.overgrownpath.com/


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth (Apr 14, 2010)

Found another interesting site some of you may also enjoy:
http://www.historum.com/index.php


----------



## Falstaft (Mar 27, 2010)

I certainly agree blogs are a great way to disseminate information 

The blog of Alex Ross (Classical Music writer for The New Yorker), "The Rest is Noise" is pretty indispensable for classical enthusiasts on the net. If you've read either of his books, you'll see where a lot of the material for them percolates on his website.

A blog that I feel affinity with is Random Classics, which gives a lot of novel recordings and pieces.


----------



## Tom Rasely (Nov 7, 2010)

I hope this isn't too much like an advertisement, because i know that's frowned upon; however, you are all welcome to visit my blog:
http://trasely.blogspot.com/

There actually is quite a bit of information about my composing.

By the way, I am really enjoying this forum. It is very polite, and very focused. I am the moderator of the Music Theory board on the www.guitarnotes.com forum, and we try to run our operation with the same respectful approach.
Tom Rasely


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Please excuse me for shameless self-promotion,but I think my own blog, "The Horn" ,is not too shabby. It's at the website blogiversity.org,which has blogs and forums on a wide variety of topics,and I cover classical music for it. Any one can volunteer here to do a blog on virtually anything.
I cover all aspects of classical music, and I try to provide information about classical music for newbies,and much else. I discuss current events in the field, issues in classical music such as the need for more government support for our orchestras and opera companies,
music history, great works by many different composers, information about famous classical musicians, opera,orchestral music and classical music of virtually any kind.
I also try to debunk myths about classical music,such as the ridiculous notion that it's stuffy,boring,elistist and irrelelvant. I even have classical music jokes !


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Do you have a link Superhorn?


----------



## Listener (Sep 20, 2010)

Haven't been there recently, but sometimes I'll read Greg Sandow's blog. Disagree with a lot of his views but the topics are usually interesting.


----------

